

Bitcoin 0.8.4 Update Offers Security Improvements - CrunchyJams
http://thegenesisblock.com/bitcoin-0-8-4-update-provides-security-improvements/

======
patio11
[Edit: This post should have been to a security contact. Nevermind.]

~~~
tlrobinson
You should just delete this post rather than taunt us.

~~~
gojomo
An even bigger tease is here:

[https://twitter.com/patio11/status/375290368004067328](https://twitter.com/patio11/status/375290368004067328)

Though, it's unclear if Patrick means to include 0.8.4 in his warning, or is
just reasoning back from what the fixes in 0.8.4 have revealed about risks for
people running earlier versions.

~~~
tlrobinson
I was going to say I can't imagine anyone exposing that endpoint directly to
the internet, but unfortunately I can.

------
Techasura
is there place or link that explains bitcoin in pure english, i'm so pissed
off that i'm unable to understand thoroughly.

~~~
mrb
My attempt at a super simple non-technical explanation:
[http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=66](http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=66)

~~~
jared314
On a broader note:

I have started to think it isn't practical to explain how Bitcoin works to
non-technical people. For a long time, I tried to explain it to my parents
Then, I realized that people don't understand the payment systems they already
use (credit cards, debit cards, bank transfers, even cash). They just know
that it has value, when numbers go up or down, who to call when something goes
wrong, and how to give someone enough information to handle the transfer
process for them. The same thing happened with certificate-based
authentication / encryption.

~~~
MichaelGG
Certainly to non-technical people, it's just digital cash that takes a bit of
time to hand from one person to another? Isn't that a nearly perfect
understanding for someone that doesn't want to know about hashing,
blockchains, double spends, etc.?

